# Combahee River Fishing



## martinmarinedesign

I fished out of my Gheenoe on the Combahee River this past Sunday.  We put in just off of Hwy 17A in Yemassee.  This river is beautiful.  Blackwater with just a little current.  We caught 15 bream in a couple of hours.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Wow, great looking scenery. Looks a lot like some of the fishing we have here in central Florida but hopefully with out the ridiculous heat and bugs. Keep the fishing reports and pics coming. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## paint it black

Nice scenery.


----------



## HaMm3r

Alright, I admit it...I had to look it up to figure out where exactly Yemassee is. :-[ ;D I like the "foreign" photos. Keep em coming.


----------

